# Atomic coffee



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

There I was on You Tube last night looking at coffee machine and a couple of people kept mentioned "Atomic Coffee". I tried googling to see if they sold beans or what. People seem to really rate their coffee - just curious.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I love the Atomic coffee machines looks though, I'm thinking about stove tops now hmmmm......


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Aren't there two companies - one that makes stove tops and the other in New Zealand roasting coffee?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If it's Atomic *Coffee Roasters* (NZ) that you refer to they roast some lovely coffee

We used to drink Atomic many years ago (I'm originally from NZ) in their cafes and occasioanlly purchased beans for home use as well

The Atomic *Machine* is the forefather of the Otto (which was modelled on the Atomic)

Hope this helps


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Glenn, I knew you would know the answer. I am guessing you cannot get Atomic beans here?


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd like to try it just because of the name


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I went online this morning and I think if you're in NZ you can buy online but it did not say anything about overseas, so I guess the answer would be no. P&P would probably be quite high plus the coffee would be subject to varying temperatures before reaching here.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Postage is fairly reasonable as I often get coffee sent from NZ roasters.

Temps not an issue. 1 benefit is not having to wait for beans to de-gas as travelling time takes care of this


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Glenn - it is possible to order from Atomic Coffee Roasters then? What other NZ roasters sell to the UK online?


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

this is sounding interesting







......


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hopefully this link helps (courtesy of the New Zealand Coffee Roasters Association)

There are of course other roasters who may not belong to this industry body such as Havoc Coffee


----------

